# Solved: itrouble



## bassfeerg (Mar 22, 2013)

I tunes was removed from my laptop when a major overhaul was necessary and since we have re-installed it an error message (3014) appears and mydaughter's iphone has become frozen at the "plug in to itunes" picture. she thinks that she will lose all the songs on her phone which she purchased from Amazon if it has to be returned to factory settings. Any ideas how to a) unfreeze the phone and b) save the songs.
Thanks

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60, x64 Family 15 Model 104 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3070 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400M G, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 144899 MB, Free - 87094 MB; E: Total - 160241 MB, Free - 160137 MB;
Motherboard: FUJITSU SIEMENS, PTT50
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

So you have itunes problems as well? Is that correct? If Itunes isn't working properly, might need to fix that first.

I know you can try and hold the sleep button and the home button on the iphone at the same time, and it will reset it. Fixes problems like this a lot.


----------



## bassfeerg (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. My daughter took it to Apple who told her it was a dodgy Chinese copy (of the real Chinese phone. It is ok now.


----------

